# 2003 F250SD CC (7.3) Radio won't turn off



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Went over to the folks house last night and Dad said that the radio wouldn't turn of in our superduty. I went out and looked at it. Got in, closed the door, turn the key on, then turn the key off (take the key out) and open the door and the radio still played. I checked all the fuses' under the dash and all seem in good shape. I did notice that the dome lights also did not work when the door was open (but did come on when the key was turned off) and that the power window switch's stayed back lit even after I locked the truck. I manually turned the radio off and locked the truck back up and came out about an hour later and everything was out (it must have "fell asleep"). Any ideas on where to start? I did a google search but had multiple directions to try. We did have a fair amount of rain yesterday but nothing visible inside the vehicle.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have an '00 that is acting up after all the rain, too. 

Wouldn't start, the starter solenoid won't shut off--sometimes--radio wouldn't shut off. 

Great wiring in them Furds.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

also similar problems with a super light duty like yours that would kill the battery. built ford tough except not


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds like you are getting water in the fuse block under the dash. These trucks are bad for developing a leak and the water will drip right on the fuse block soaking it. Most times i have seen its the windshield seal. Look under the dash on the drivers side, you will see a larger round suport running horizontally. Look for rusty water spots on it or drips still on it. If you see them , thats whats getting on the fuse block. I would recommend 
pulling the blocks and drying them.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine makes sound in the speakers and radio isnt even on been doing this last few yrs


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Stuck door switch?


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly as New Image said above. We have a 2003 F-350 that had the same problem. We had a window company remove the windshield and re-install it with new seals. Then our mechanic had to install new fuse block as the old one started to rust and short from the moisture that had leaked in over time.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

dfd9;1581203 said:


> I have an '00 that is acting up after all the rain, too.
> 
> Wouldn't start, the starter solenoid won't shut off--sometimes--radio wouldn't shut off.
> 
> Great wiring in them Furds.


 Mark Oomkes well I see we still have problem anyway so have you look at your top windshield rubber seal.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I will have to take a closer look at the fuse panel. My buddys 00 350 had lots of wierd electrical problems years ago and turned out that the windshield was leaking on the GEM cell (AKA fuse panel??). Anyway, his insurance covered it because they said it was flood damage. I drove our truck the other day and everything seems fine now. Hopefully I can put it off till spring when I will have more time to look at it. I have heard of the door switch thing too btw. Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## Malibu496 (Nov 25, 2012)

Does your door adjar light come on when opening the drivers door and doyour power windows still work with the key off? The reason I am asking is i have had the centrel security module cause this because it doesnt recognize the door opening.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Im not sure if the light is on the dash and if the windows still work. I will have to try that if it acts up again. I do know that all the door switches remained back lit when it was happening, but I did not test to see if they still worked


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Plowtoy;1585714 said:


> I will have to take a closer look at the fuse panel. My buddys 00 350 had lots of wierd electrical problems years ago and turned out that the windshield was leaking on the GEM cell (AKA fuse panel??). Anyway, his insurance covered it because they said it was flood damage. I drove our truck the other day and everything seems fine now. Hopefully I can put it off till spring when I will have more time to look at it. I have heard of the door switch thing too btw. Thanks for all the input!!


You better tape duct on top windshield. Trust me you don't want paperweight on driveway during snowstorm

Had 2 superduty with leak water.

1 turn on HORN, fan, radio, and start engine itself.

1 turn on Fan, no speedometer you couldn't ever drive due tran controlled, and no brake due ABS KICK all time.

It get about 8-10 hours to dry out before I can use.


----------

